# Undertray bolts



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Does anyone know the quantity and size of the bolts that hold the undertrays on?

I'm looking to replace them all with stainless ones opossed to the ome Nissan ones


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Interested in this...the Nissan ones are v poor quality....probably why you get the performance for the cost....bit of skimping on quality bits.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

I bought replacements from Pro-bolt:
M6 x 1.00 x 20mm x 10 off
M8 x 1.25 x 25mm x 15 off
Plus washers

The pack qty's were in 5's so I think I had a few spares. Well worth doing though - mine even impressed Kevan at SVM!


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks mate,that's exactly what I was after:thumbsup:


----------



## David A (Feb 13, 2010)

*what type*

hi,you mention the size of the bolts needed but what type of head did you order,dome ,flanged hex head?? have you any photos of the bolts ,fitted?regards Dave


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

David A said:


> hi,you mention the size of the bolts needed but what type of head did you order,dome ,flanged hex head?? have you any photos of the bolts ,fitted?regards Dave


Flanged hex head. Don't go for domed cap heads as they'll just get full of crud. The ones I have are black anodized. Just go to Probolt's website for pics


----------



## David A (Feb 13, 2010)

*what material??*

Hi Karls, what are the bolts you used made from?i can only find black anodised in aliminium? regards dave


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Are the replacement undertray bolts the same type/length/quantity on all R35s regardless of MY? Thinking of swapping mine whilst it's at Litchfield in a few weeks.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Going by the sizes Karls mentioned above, the cost for SS bolts is massively different from ScrewFix to Pro-Bolt, surely a stainless steel bolt is a stainless steel bolt?

Pro-Bolt









Screwfix









And the Screwfix bolts are in packs of 50 not 10 and 14 like Pro-Bolt.


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

Wasn't there a thread on this? I thought a fixings company had produced a pack specifically for the R35...


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/171117-stainless-steel-undertray-bolts-15.html


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Lots of good info in the "Stainless Steel Undertray Bolts" thread, including sizes, quantity and potential suppliers.
Don't forget washers as larger diameter washers are required for some bolts and flange head bolts won't allow for this.

Protegimus


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Cheers for the links! Looks like its best getting 30 M6 and 30 M8 along with washers for each. Will give the company mentioned a call tomorrow for a price.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

I think a few tuners stock replacements as well.

Sly replaced some for me


----------

